# Orient FET0H003B Elite Watch Pics



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

OK. This just arrived about 1 hour ago, so after I rounded up a camera, I took some pics. Some of the pictures blow, but I had to give the camera back, so I'll have to shoot more pics later. I haven't seen this watch on the forum yet, so here are my first impressions. 







*Take away message:* This watch has the Steam-Punk character that I was looking for. It's sort of a black steel and copper instrument look, reminiscent of a 19th century steam gage. If airplanes were steam powered, this would be what the avionics would look like. It has one major flaw though: weak lume. At first I thought there wasn't any, but after charging it under a bright light it glowed enough to see in a really dark room.

*Technical info*
General: 100M WR, screw case back with tinted display window, undecorated movement, SS case w/ rose gold and black color (probably anodized, but I don't know) Urethane band with buckle.
Case diameter: 42mm not including crown
Case thickness: About 11mm
Strap width between lugs: 24mm
Distance lug to lug: 50 mm (more or less)
Movement: in-house automatic -10+20s/d with 24h subdial, day subdial, and date window
Crystal: sapphire with internal AR coating
Crown: screw in crown. 1st stop sets the date, 2nd stop sets the time.

EDIT: Observed accuracy is phenomenal at less than 1 second error / day. I cant pin it down tighter than that without a longer test

*Watch box: *Nice enough, nothing special. My orient Racer came in a much bigger box which was a little nicer. I don't really care about the box though.








*Fit & Finish: *Excellent overall look. I was a little worried that it would be a bit odd looking, but it works. The knurled edge on the bezel & and crown are very nicely done- one of the best features of this watch IMO. I really like the allen head screws around the bezel too. The dial face has 3 textures of black + the rose gold subdials and hands. It's a bit busy to my taste, but looks appropriate for the watch. The rose gold finish really looks like slightly oxidized copper and is excellent with the black bezel, crown and strap. It's not so obvious from the pictures, but the case is very angular and faceted, adding to the industrial revolution character of the watch.















*Apparent watch size:* It's listed as 42mm on the Orient USA site, and it looks about that. My Orient Racer looks a lot bigger, even though its only 1.7 mm larger diameter, probably because the lugs are flatter and the bezel is pretty skinny. On my thin wrists I think it's about the perfect size.

*Strap: *I like the flat black knurled pattern urethane strap. Looks very industrial. Its pretty comfortable and works well with with the overall look of the watch. A metal bracelet might work if it was a black woven wire type, but definately not a typical metal bracelet. I don't know the width, but I'll measure it and add the data on an edit. 







I'll add in more data as I gather it. In the meantime, Pictures!


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Great pictures of the watch!

It has thew same movement as my CETAC002D - Orient multi-eye, which keeps very good time.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Bezelbub said:


> Great pictures of the watch!
> 
> It has thew same movement as my CETAC002D - Orient multi-eye, which keeps very good time.


Thanks Bez. So far this one appears to be keeping insanely good time. When compared to my IPhone over 24 hours, the error is 0. I'm doing a longer test now for a more accurate result.


----------



## cuffs (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice and thanks for the pics! I might have to get one now...

Sent from my Droid Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

cuffs said:


> Very nice and thanks for the pics! I might have to get one now...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge using Tapatalk


It's a fantastic watch except for the pathetic lume. If you don't mind that, you will love it. It's my favorite watch, not least because it is not your typical looking diver or dress watch.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought I would add a comment after owning this one for a few weeks. It gets far more comments than all my other watches combined. I think a couple collegues are being seduced into a watch addiction as a result. 

Total home run Orient!


Will


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

Ffom the pics on the Orient Watch USA site I thought this watch was just a bad Big Bang homage, but your pics show that it's a really nice watch in its own right.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

mrsamsa said:


> Ffom the pics on the Orient Watch USA site I thought this watch was just a bad Big Bang homage, but your pics show that it's a really nice watch in its own right.


I hadn't seen the Big Bang before buying the Elite and writing this review. If I had, I very likely wouldn't have bought the watch. I'm not into homages and value originality as much as any feature. It does look an awful lot like a Big Bang. It shares a lot of very similar features like the color scheme, the angular case, etc. Overall though, it's similar in the same way diver watches are similar. No one will ever mistake the Elite for a Big Bang and I agree, it's a nice watch in it's own right. If you like the Big Bang look and don't have $20,000 burning a hole in your pocket, this is a good choice.


----------

